# New western Digital BLack Noisy



## clmlbx (Aug 4, 2015)

After long time posting something here. 

couple of days back I bought WD Black 1TB HDD. Yesterday installed it and it started making weird noise, I have searched internet and most says it is normal for Black. should I leave it or go for replacement. Have not yet made partitions, It is still RAW. so making noise when not in use. well I was trying to boot from DVD (windows 10) but it stuck on logo (don't know why) well that is different thing. Please give suggestions about HDD.

Guys need suggestion what should I do?


----------



## RCuber (Aug 4, 2015)

[MENTION=293224]DK_WD[/MENTION] can help you on this.


----------



## Faun (Aug 4, 2015)

Do a SMART test using WD utilities.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 4, 2015)

use crystaldiskinfo free portable zip version(no need to install) & post screenshot of values(use imgur).


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 4, 2015)

I used crystaldiskinfo, it says good, will do check once again and share the screenshot tonight.


----------



## Lincon_WD (Aug 5, 2015)

Hey all,
 [MENTION=293224]DK_WD[/MENTION] is away from the forums so I'm helping out for him.

Hi clmlbx, 

The WD Black series are high performance drives so it is a bit noisier than normal drives due to higher spinning speed. Having said that, can you describe the sound in more detail? Is a clicking sound? Grinding sound? High pitched spinning sound? A kind of metal vibrating sound (probably from an uneven mount)?

Here is a URL to understand what kind of noise your drive makes. Visit this link and see if it  is  a normal or abnormal noise.

Support Answers

It is good also that you have done a test on the drive. You can also use DLG for the testing of the drive, which would give a better reading of the WD HDD.

Support Answers

Hope it helps.


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 7, 2015)

Ok let me clear something on first time I Installed I had grinding noise for continuous 15-20 minutes, It was late night so then switched off second day no noise (used for just few minutes). third day on power up, boot time again heard grinding noise for few seconds then no noise.

I ran crystal disk info it says it is in good health (Image attached)

*i62.tinypic.com/wwm81e.png


also ran WLG quick test (2 minutes) it also says it is in good health .

*i60.tinypic.com/fxcysi.png


Most I am worried about is it once I copy my precious (seriously professional Data) Data and then it goes kaput, I will loose lot.

- - - Updated - - -

one thing I noticed now. why is it WLG says my 1TB Hard Disk IDE when it is SATA (I connected myself)

@Lincon_WD


----------



## Faun (Aug 7, 2015)

Always backup in more than 1 hard disks. Maintain redundancy.


----------



## Lincon_WD (Aug 7, 2015)

Hi clmlbx,
First of all, as standard procedure, it would be best if you were to blur out your serial number next time. Model numbers or part numbers are ok.

I did a check on your screenshots and there are a few issues that I found, and this might not be a genuine product.
Usually, for WD products, all our model/part numbers will start with "WD", like how I know your primary drive WD5000AADS is a WD Green 500GB.

WD Black 1TB model numbers are either WD1002FAEX or WD1002FZEX. The model number that appears in both testing programs is GB1000EAMYC. You can take a look at the link below:

Support Answers

Also, you can do a quick warranty check to make sure the product is under warranty and for the correct product. I took the liberty to run it through the warranty checker on our site, and it shows that the product is out of warranty, and is tied to a different model too.
Could you take a look at the sticker label on the new HDD and tell me what model number is printed on it? 

As a rule, model numbers extracted by these testing programs should match the labels on the drives themselves.


Support Answers

If nothing matches, then I'd strongly suggest returning it to the seller.

Hope it helps.


----------



## kARTechnology (Aug 7, 2015)

[MENTION=295989]Lincon_WD[/MENTION] Checked two of my drives, WD Blue 500GB * WDC WD5000AAKX-001CA0* in Data LifeGuard Diagnostics by WD.
Did not physically check the model no. on HDD.


----------



## Faun (Aug 7, 2015)

kARTechnology said:


> [MENTION=295989]Lincon_WD[/MENTION] Checked two of my drives, WD Blue 500GB * WDC WD5000AAKX-001CA0* in Data LifeGuard Diagnostics by WD.
> Did not physically check the model no. on HDD.



Don't hijack thread. Check on western digital website

WD5000AZLX	SATA 6 Gb/s	3.5 Inch	7200	500 GB	32 MB	
WD5000AAKX	SATA 6 Gb/s	3.5 Inch	7200	500 GB	16 MB

Yours is there with 16MB buffer.
WD Blue - Desktop 3.5-inch Hard Drives


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 7, 2015)

Lincon_WD said:


> Hi clmlbx,
> First of all, as standard procedure, it would be best if you were to blur out your serial number next time. Model numbers or part numbers are ok.
> 
> I did a check on your screenshots and there are a few issues that I found, and this might not be a genuine product.
> ...



Thanks for reply, I remember from Invoice I got, it has same(one of two )model number you mentioned in your post on hard-disk label. Just to make it clear 

I had went to buy WD Blue, as that was in my budget from reliable store, He recommended me to buy this, this model has year 2009 mentioned on label and this product has HP Firmware (Guess) as this is resale from HP hence cheaper price, got 1 year warranty from source and proper invoice with serial and warranty on it.

That might be the reason for different model number. will confirm exact model number tonight after checking device and invoice but it is one of you mentioned.

Now I just want suggestion should I go for replacement or it is ok. I am thinking to go for replacement at least if not to replace it for blue with manufacturer warranty.


----------



## Lincon_WD (Aug 7, 2015)

[MENTION=138043]kARTechnology[/MENTION],

 As per your initial comment, you did mention that you're using WD Blue HDD. Thus, may I know if you're facing any issues with the HDD? If yes, do proceed to open a new thread as per requested by Faun earlier. 

I will be glad to assist you further if there is any.

- - - Updated - - -
 [MENTION=16606]clmlbx[/MENTION],

I did a bit more research on the GB1000EAMYC model and it does look like an HP hard drive used in their old server product. The counterpart would most likely be WD1002FBYS, a WD RE3 enterprise hard drive.

From a warranty point of view, since this is a legacy drive (discontinued), replacements would be with the reseller, if they give any kind of warranty. Also, if it is still being sold these days, then it might be a recertified drive.
About your question though, my suggestion is to backup any data in the drive for now, and run the extended test using DLG. If the grinding persists, then I'd suggest to have it replaced, as I'm also considering the age of this drive now.

If you can replace it with WD Blue, it would be a better option, just in case the reseller does not honor their warranty, then our WD Customer care can still help process any RMA if it ever breaks down.

Hope it helps.


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 7, 2015)

There is no data in Drive, It is not even formatted (still has one Raw partition). I don't have any other storage to backup 1TB and It is waste of time and resource to use two drives for same data.

What do you mean by recertified ? I was said it is complete new unused Hard-disk just bought by HP in lot but now unused hence resale.

Could you please elaborate how can WD customer care can help me with this drive?


----------



## Lincon_WD (Aug 7, 2015)

Hi clmlbx, 

Recertified means faulty drives that may have gone through repair, or old drives gone through quality check. I'm not saying that your drive was a faulty drive and fixed, but maybe just old and unused as per your reseller.

For this drive, it's a discontinued model with a warranty that expired last year on WD end. If the reseller can guarantee warranty support, then it's good.

Going back to the main noise issue, if the grinding is still there, then I'd advise to have it returned or replace. My only concern would be the age of that drive, which by now would be around 5-6 years old already, even if unused.

My advice, if there is an option for you to get a newer drive, then better to do so, at least for the warranty with WD.

Hope it helps.


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 7, 2015)

ok tomorrow I will go and talk to person from whom I purchased and see what can be done. I hope he exchange this with blue.


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 8, 2015)

Today replaced my hard drive with blue with 2 year warranty.. 

Hope now this won't give trouble.. 

Will see tomorrow when I will install


----------



## Lincon_WD (Aug 10, 2015)

Hi clmlbx,

That's a good news, I hope it won't give you any issues now. In case your drive fails in these two years, at least you can directly claim the warranty with WD instead of any third party.


----------

